# Elan Valley Wales- can a 7ft wide hymer544 td hack it?



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Hello all

I've looked on google earth a bit... looks ok?
Has anyone on here driven it? I've seen some pics on here..

Any help gratefully received.


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

you should be ok, just take your time as its single track road at some points the views from it are great been around it in my coachbuilt. go onto it from ryhaeder and drive past the visitor center and there is a parking area on the right near the dam wall, then decide if you want to continue.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Kalamitty. The damn wall car park is a good viewing point.

It is a favorite afternoon out for us and we have taken our van over most of it. We were up there the Sunday before last. There was a parade of older agricultural vehicles (including 4x4s) that followed a circular route going over the higher roads. All good fun.

there is also an easy cycle path from the visitor centre.


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

were off there thursday, (dog show in builth wells)
went round it in the old van, dont think ill be trying it with the new bigger one tho.
shame there's not more places to stop, so you can actually enjoy it.


----------



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Thanks folks.

Glad you said that, cuz I booked a hotel already, well for the Thursday.
-Pressured by the last remaining room flashing at me on the website..!
Probably wild camp Wednesday. I'm assuming Wales is probably good for it..
You make a good point about the lack of stopping places.. Maybe I should take my motorbike on the back. I wasn't going to because it ruins the already bad (bread van) handling and My G/F has had day surgery and might not want to go on it..plus... the weather 

Cheers!


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

you can overnight in the car park in builth wells, park and river right outside your door.  
everything you need in the village as it has to accomadate visitors to the show ground.
weve stayed there loads of times no problem, and your welcome. 
well probably be in there thursday morning, walking the dogs and waiting to go into the show ground.


----------



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your all your advice.

Hymer made it round no problem.
I went the scenic route and wildcamped halfway between merthyr tydfil and Brecon. This info I got from here I think.
Great spot. Lots of crime signs up, but this is because it takes 4 hours to climb the peak and back, so it's a smash and grab spot. Ok at night though. Some youths turned up that night but got bored and went.

The Elan valley is so beautiful. So glad I went. Going again fer sure. I think everyone should go once before they die!
There were quite a few places to pull up for a quick photo, because the road widens quite often and there was almost no traffic.

Ty Morgans hotel and bistro did a double for £70 and the food was fantastic. Had a lovely rib eye steak for under 15 quid and Su had the Lamb rump which was to die for! Also the pub next door-but-one has a jam night on thursday night, GET IN!! Had a great time. The locals were hilarious and very friendly. Lots of banter! Happy to lend me a guitar etc. They had a 3g kindle on a music stand to get lyrics for singers Clever!

Gaz- Sorry I didn't look you up for tea and cakes in Builth, I wanted to press on to get the weather. Next time! How did you get on at the dog show?

Thanks again to Kalamitty, Cronkle and Gaz44!


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

glad you enjoyed it, we think its great there.
at the show we only got a fourth,
but its a funny business dog shows,
you beat some one week, and they beat you the next.
found our friends camping in the builth car park, so had a giggle.
for info, your allowed one night there.


----------

